# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Враджа-мандала парикрама 2015

## Radha rani

Дорогие преданные, уже что-нибудь известно о Враджа-мандала парикраме в этом году? Кто из вайшнавов будет проводить? Ориентировочные стоимость и даты?

----------


## Дарья Салахова



----------


## SergeyG

Преданный на распространении книг в храме во Вриндаване просил привезти "Бхагавад-гиту" среднего размера 10шт и овсянки.
"Бхагавад-гиту" он выкупит, а овсянку в качестве пожертвования. 
Если вы поедете в ближайшее время или на картику во Вриндаван и готовы помочь, напишите мне в личку, я расскажу подробности.

----------

